
I just blocked YouTube on all devices in the house - zulgan
https://txt.black/~jack/youtube.txt
======
touchpadder
There's more of mentioned issues in MSM. There's literally everything on YT so
it's better to teach your children how to navigate instead of imposing a total
ban where the kids will find a way to access it anyway. edit: their algos are
now extremely biased towards msm news though so watching it is as stupid as
watching television. The days where the internet was making us smarter are
long gone.

~~~
zulgan
I spend considerable amount of time doing that, but the content creators are
so extremely aggressive, they make new channels with new clickbaits with same
garbage, just to get the children's clicks. and they are so many!

especially now during covid19 lockdown, the garbage produced is intense. and
of course our screen time is higher than ever.

------
glennvtx
HOW. Youtube is a multi-tentacled beastie. What did you do to effectively
block it?

~~~
zulgan
for now i just blocked it on the pi-hole, wildcard blocking:

    
    
      googlevideo.com
      ytimg.com
      youtube.com
      youtube-ui.l.google.com
      ytimg.l.google.com
      ytstatic.l.google.com
      googleapis.com
    

and it works fine

------
kindly_fo
I have configured ublock extension to block everything except player I would
like to block YouTube altogether but there are some articles that point to
YouTube, movie trailers, etc.

------
kindly_fo
One more thing about youtube. If someone forget how retarded are people just
say him to open YouTube trends/top page.

